# Any Offers ROTP 09



## Magic (11 Feb 2009)

Anyone receive an offer yet ? Nothing here yet ! 


I am out of CFRC Hamilton


----------



## bms (11 Feb 2009)

Nothing here yet either. Don't worry about it so early. It hasn't even been a week yet. Maybe next week or the week after people will start getting offers.

 Hang tight  ;D.


----------



## Magic (11 Feb 2009)

LOL I know, its hard. 

You know one of these threads are due to pop up soon. 

Keep everyone posted !


----------



## ComdCFRG (11 Feb 2009)

Everyone: take a deep breath and relax.  

The ROTP Selection Board is tomorrow and then we will need to take the results and prepare them for distribution to the Centres.  This will take a few days so the EARLIEST you can expect to hear will be late next week.

We know you are all anxious and will get you results as quickly as possible, both by telephone call and in writing.

MKO


----------



## Marshall (11 Feb 2009)

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> Everyone: take a deep breath and relax.
> 
> The ROTP Selection Board is tomorrow and then we will need to take the results and prepare them for distribution to the Centres.  This will take a few days so the EARLIEST you can expect to hear will be late next week.
> 
> ...



Ah, information from someone qualified to give it. Well thank you very much for that tid bit. I am sure it will ease some of the questions floating around.   Late next week is earliest.. I was not expecting so soon!  ;D


----------



## bms (12 Feb 2009)

I know right? Unless they got it recently, my CFRC was giving me advise based on previous years  ;D.

 I'm kind of surprised that this topic sprung up this early. But, oh well. It was bound to happen. But look on the brightside, we're after posting and recieving so much information from CFRCs, CFRC staff, and now even the CFRG Commander. I mean, the ROTP process as it stands right now has finally been covered from start to finish.

 I'll be waiting to hear who got accepted  .


----------

